# Renting out Mother-in-law Suite for supplemental income



## ChanceTheRapids (Apr 29, 2011)

Just curious if anyone has ever done this and your opinion on it?

We've been looking for a property for well over 3 years now with little results (a few good ones, that sold quickly). I know exactly what our budget is and our range for living (work constraints), and recently I came across a house that had a MIL suite. 

The main house, itself, is exactly what we're looking for, on 6.5 acres (yay!). But it's just a tad too expensive for our budget (about $400/month more than we were hoping, and that includes property taxes/insurance). But, since it comes with the MIL suite (2BR/1BA/1Gar), we thought we might be able to rent it out and make up for the difference. Most properties in this area for rent would go for ~$800. 

This gives us options later, if we want to have my mother in law actually live there, or if we'd just rather keep the house to ourselves for some reason. 

Thoughts?


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Be sure to thoroughly vet potential renters and find out how difficult it might be in your state to evict someone. Also be sure you are prepared for a lower level of privacy.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Is it allowed, many places they are for family only. Was it allowed as a hardship for a family member?

....James


----------

